# The Kandy Coated Kackles Master Post! - Links are working for now



## NewOrleans (Oct 7, 2018)

Does anybody have new links these are all down?


----------



## Etakeh Oh (Oct 22, 2021)

I know it's a year later, but as the original links seem to be defunct, I uploaded the ones I have. Only 1-19, but it's something.
*





KCK Spooky music.zip







drive.google.com




*


----------



## alucard2000 (11 mo ago)

Etakeh Oh said:


> I know it's a year later, but as the original links seem to be defunct, I uploaded the ones I have. Only 1-19, but it's something.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know this is months later but your link is down now woud you mind reposting iti thought id never recover any of the track


----------



## Etakeh Oh (Oct 22, 2021)

alucard2000 said:


> i know this is months later but your link is down now woud you mind reposting iti thought id never recover any of the track


I took them down after Halloween, but I put them back up because hell yeah.


----------

